

 Taxpayer Subsidies Helped Tesla Motors, So Why Does Elon Musk Slam Them? - sc68cal
http://www.motherjones.com/politics/2013/10/tesla-motors-free-ride-elon-musk-government-subsidies

======
dangerlibrary
Puff piece.

Focuses on Musk's gently stated opinion that carbon taxes are "a better way"
than subsidies for green technology.

Skip it.

~~~
proggR
But... slam?

------
jack-r-abbit
Is a loan from the government that was fully repaid the same thing as a
subsidy? I thought a subsidy was a grant of free money to services the
government felt were important enough to keep afloat when they are unable to
do so on their own. A loan is... well... a loan. Am I missing something here?

~~~
dangerlibrary
The subsidies for consumers buying electric cars that Tesla benefits from.
Tesla markets it as a discount when talking about their TCO.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
OK. Then this article is horribly written. This text is clear as mud. It reads
to me like they are calling the loan a subsidy: _Shortly after paying off his
$465 million loan, Musk proclaimed that government should no longer provide
such assistance. A "carbon tax would be a better way," he tweeted, adding:
"Yes, am arguing against subsidies and in favor of a tax on the end bad
created. Market will then achieve best solution."_ It isn't until the 3rd page
(really? 3 pages?) that they start making their actual point about the
subsidized batteries ans what not.

